# this forum is the best



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i recently signed up for two other glock forums and was surprised about how few posts there were 
and the dates of the posts are few and far between

i noticed the same on other forums for other makes of guns 
so
I am staying here

thanks to all the good people on this forum for input, comments and alternative opinions that end up making one think


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I second the above post!!! I had previously tried to register on Glocktalk, and after failed attempts, no reponses from the administrators, I said forget it. This website is great!


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

flag8r77 said:


> I second the above post!!! I had previously tried to register on Glocktalk, and after failed attempts, no reponses from the administrators, I said forget it. This website is great!


I find it amusing that GT makes you jump through hoops to join, including moderator approval, yet the asshats still get in.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yup. Agreed.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My wife told me that I've been spending too much time on this forum and that I had to make a choice either her or this forum, I haven't been home since :mrgreen:... not really but yeah this forum is that good. :smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

It's the only Glock specific forum I'm on. To heck with GT. I tried also before I found this one.


----------

